

The Hidden Side of Ingress - JeremyKolb
http://www.applieddatalabs.com/content/hidden-side-ingress

======
shaper_pmp
Wow - they nicked my entire comment from reddit days after I posted it there,
and didn't even give credit. :-(

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/138res/google_launc...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/138res/google_launches_ingress_a_worldwide_mobile/c71v7yv?context=2)

------
JeremyKolb
I love Google, so I don't really care that much that they're getting data this
way. I'm just looking forward to using the improved maps. What do you think?

